# xNTP, but I want to say XXTX



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Alright, it's official, I have finally searched, analyzed and it seems that the more I think about it, the less I actually know about my own type. I usually come up as INTP on the test, but I unfortunately have memorized what they are asking and I believe my subconscious to simply be pluggin in the answers which I kind of want to be (even though I currently despise myself as INTP (different story on that later if asked, I suppose)) and choosing them accordingly. 

Essentially, I will give a little background information, but though I still struggle between INTP and ENTP, there may be something more to this. Also, I will most likely miss some things so feel free to ask anything that may be useful. 

*Background Information: *
-----------------------
-I greatly wish I were the ENTJ type just due to their uncanny ability to actually accomplish things...this differs from my greatly. I come up with the idea, I plan it out, and I abandon it for whatever reason. 

-Organization is not my friend - My room is a mess, yet I know where everything is and it is somehow organized that the more important it is, the closer it is to me and my computer. 

- I enjoy philosophy, psychology, and plan on going into IT. I am currently studying for my CCNA. 

- Walking into a giant room of people I do not know and being expected to interact scares me to no end. 

- I enjoy to debate and can rip apart logical inconsistencies. Sadly, if I try to get into a war of insults with another person, I am incapable of coming up with good answers in the allotted time and often look as if I just froze up. 

-I am recently discovering that I know a whole lot less than I thought I did and my ability to analyze is only as good as the information it is analyzing. Sadly, I am losing to my ESFP (extremely rough guess) friend in an argument in politics. T.T

- Spending time with a few friends is fine (1-3), but any more than that and things get hectic.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

I've found out that these questions really help people to better understand a person and figure out their type:
EDIT: don't forget to post the answers!:happy:

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

4) What makes you feel inferior?

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

*1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
I am argumentative, and I can be extremely forward with my opinions. I do not quite fit into the definition of the meek INTP who sits in the corner. In some situations, I simply cannot be just the 'observer'. 

*2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
Money. I have no idea what kind of new hobbies I will aquire later in life, but in order to enjoy them, it is certain I will need money to fulfill my goals to enjoy them and try them. 

*3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
In all honesty, this question brings me to a dead halt. I have no idea. 

*4) What makes you feel inferior?*
Being ignorant in a situation, or weaker in comparison to others (physically). 

*5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
Will this turn out badly? What could happen that would make this a bad idea? How probable is it? Does it go against social norms? Will people think badly of me if I go through with this? What do I need to make this decision? Do I have it? 

*6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
As long as the outcome within the project is a good one and the leader is capable, I am content. If the leader is an idiot, I may fight his authority with every ounce of my strength. 

*7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
I was riding Batman at Six Flags and my show was about to come off. It was fast and the sky was darkening. The park was closing. I was a little irritated by the fact that I had to struggle to keep my shoe on, but the ride was fantastic.

*8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
Walk me through doing it first, and explain why doing it this way works. Then explain how the process works (assuming I am that interested in the subject). 

*9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
I hate being late for things, but I do not keep a schedule, so I will either be there 5 minutes early, or not at all simply because I forgot. 

*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I first try to see if it makes sense. Proof is always helpful in that situation simply to back up the reasoning. 
*
11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
If others are not in harmony, I feel not responsibility to fix it (unless I care about those individuals), and will most likely walk away. Sadly, I have yet to find complete harmony within myself. It would be nice. I have no idea who 'I' am exactly so I doubt the last question is even plausible at the moment.

*12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
I generally think before speaking, but if I am in a heated debate, interesting thing have been known to slip out...

*13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
I'm not jumping until you tell me where I will land. Preferably, the ability for me to see it myself. Words are only as good as the person is reliable. Action is reliable assuming it is not an illusion. 

*14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
My friends and I would most likely not go out, we would hang at each other's house, but even if they were going out, I have been friends with them long enough that they are worth more than a show. I don't go out too often, anyhow. 
*15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
Generally, I ignore the cause and subconsciously hope it goes away. In the case of relationship troubles, I took walks outside to clear my head, listened to music, and did other things to keep me busy.

*16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
Arrogance and ignorance. Especially when the two are combined. 

*17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
Politics, philosophy, computers

*18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
Most likely the thing I am unable to think of. If I do not pay attention to it, I will not think of it.

*19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?* 
I have never gotten a completely unbiased answer, but my assumption would be that they see me as occasionally arrogant, a know-it-all, and I can be pretty random at times. They would never call me stupid (and legitimately mean it).

*20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

*Sit in front of the computer, browse various forums, a chat, watch movies, play video games, eat, and do it again.


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Hey, I'm studying for the A+ exam this summer. do you do any upgrade to your computer?

Anyway from what I'm getting from your descriptions is that you're an INTP. You show in your post that you can tear apart logical inconsistencies, which is a clear indication of Ti. 

I also felt as if I were reading my own biography.. I like making and designing small to large plans, but always lose interest in the middle of it. I just made a schedule to finish my essay and study for a statistics exam, but just decided to do that tomorrow lol. I'm undecided whether I am ENTP, INTP, or ISTP. I always score half way between S and N, and as for E or I, I am more extroverted than my introvert friends, but more introverted than my extrovert friends.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

As for A+, I am skipping it and going straight to CCNA. As for upgrading my computer, due to my budget (or the lack thereof), I simply bought a cheap quad core (with 6GB of RAM) from Staples for $500, put a new power supply in it and a Nvidea GTS 450 overclocked. I recently got a second screen for it. Until I can get a stable job and custom build a comp I can use to quad boot via VMware, this will tie me over. As for essays, I just find it easier if I start them and do not get distracted. Otherwise, I can procrastinate to the point that they never actually get done. Note, the 6GB RAM was 2 years ago and that was a good amount back then. I thought about upgrading, but it seemed like too much of a hassle since I plan on getting a new computer once i can secure a job.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> *1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?*
> I am argumentative, and I can be extremely forward with my opinions. I do not quite fit into the definition of the meek INTP who sits in the corner. In some situations, I simply cannot be just the 'observer'.


To me this would suggest Te, that isn't to say that Ti cannot also be argumentative though. I see T here though. Also I do not get the any kind of Ne here, you cannot be the 'observer' you instead have to participate in some way. This might also tell a person more of a Sensor.



> *2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?*
> Money. I have no idea what kind of new hobbies I will aquire later in life, but in order to enjoy them, it is certain I will need money to fulfill my goals to enjoy them and try them.


This doesn't suggest that you have the natural tendancies to drift like a lot of other NTP's. I get lots of Thinker vibes though.



> *3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.*
> In all honesty, this question brings me to a dead halt. I have no idea.


Weak Fi is all this says to me, which reinforces the Thinker possiblity. I'm really getting Te so far though.



> *4) What makes you feel inferior?*
> Being ignorant in a situation, or weaker in comparison to others (physically).


So you don't want to feel incompetent, Thinker again, could be either Ti or Te.



> *5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)*
> Will this turn out badly? What could happen that would make this a bad idea? How probable is it? Does it go against social norms? Will people think badly of me if I go through with this? What do I need to make this decision? Do I have it?


Conscious of social norms suggests Fe more than anything else. The rest of it describes extroverted Thinking I believe. _Perhaps_ a bit of Si even.



> *6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?*
> As long as the outcome within the project is a good one and the leader is capable, I am content. If the leader is an idiot, I may fight his authority with every ounce of my strength.


I'm sensing Te yet again.



> *7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? *
> I was riding Batman at Six Flags and my show was about to come off. It was fast and the sky was darkening. The park was closing. I was a little irritated by the fact that I had to struggle to keep my shoe on, but the ride was fantastic.


You remember quite a bit of detail from this experience, so I would say more Sensing over iNtuition.



> *8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)*
> Walk me through doing it first, and explain why doing it this way works. Then explain how the process works (assuming I am that interested in the subject).


I'm apt to say Si and Te here. Plus your word choice and way of your typing also presents more Sensor qualities than iNtuitive I believe.



> *9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?*
> I hate being late for things, but I do not keep a schedule, so I will either be there 5 minutes early, or not at all simply because I forgot.


Disorganized typically displays itself in percievers, but I'm thinking that you may just be a disorganized judger. 

QUOTE]*10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?*
I first try to see if it makes sense. Proof is always helpful in that situation simply to back up the reasoning. [/QUOTE]

Thinker here.



> *11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?*
> If others are not in harmony, I feel not responsibility to fix it (unless I care about those individuals), and will most likely walk away. Sadly, I have yet to find complete harmony within myself. It would be nice. I have no idea who 'I' am exactly so I doubt the last question is even plausible at the moment.


Weak Fi, not much Fe either. I believe this sounds more introverted to me due to the weakness of your Feeling functions.



> *12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?*
> I generally think before speaking, but if I am in a heated debate, interesting thing have been known to slip out...


Not much from this. I could stretch to try and say more introverted due to being a little more cautious with words.



> *13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?*
> I'm not jumping until you tell me where I will land. Preferably, the ability for me to see it myself. Words are only as good as the person is reliable. Action is reliable assuming it is not an illusion.


I feel more Sensor here, most likely Si I believe.



> *14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?*
> My friends and I would most likely not go out, we would hang at each other's house, but even if they were going out, I have been friends with them long enough that they are worth more than a show. I don't go out too often, anyhow.


I believe this portrays more Si than anything else, could also be a little bit of Fi or even Fe in there as well.



> *15) How do you act when you're stressed out?*
> Generally, I ignore the cause and subconsciously hope it goes away. In the case of relationship troubles, I took walks outside to clear my head, listened to music, and did other things to keep me busy.


This is definitely more Sensor, I would say Se based upon this. Perhaps even a secondary Ti to add into it. A third possiblity would be Ni, although a little weaker than the Sensing function, so that would lead me to suspect tertiary or even inferior Ni.



> *16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?*
> Arrogance and ignorance. Especially when the two are combined.


I cannot say for sure here. 



> *17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?*
> Politics, philosophy, computers


Typical Thinker subjects (with politics and computers anway), objective, logical, etc. This would make me say Thinker, although from this alone I cannot say between Te or Ti. 

From a subjective point of view I could say that politics would interest a Te user more than a Ti user, but as I said this is a subjective answer.



> *18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life*
> Most likely the thing I am unable to think of. If I do not pay attention to it, I will not think of it.


Not a direct enough answer here to say for sure.



> *19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?*
> I have never gotten a completely unbiased answer, but my assumption would be that they see me as occasionally arrogant, a know-it-all, and I can be pretty random at times. They would never call me stupid (and legitimately mean it).


Another Thinker trait (atleast, that's what the stereotypes would say). But the way you worded it makes me believe Thinker over Feeler here. The random at times could suggest a tertiary iNtuitive function though.



> *20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?*
> Sit in front of the computer, browse various forums, a chat, watch movies, play video games, eat, and do it again.


Not much of a socialization aspect here, this would suggest more of an Introvert.

My conclusion would likely be more of an extroverted Thinker. Probable Introvert, and Sensor over iNtuitive. 

ISTJ is what I would reason for, I think you just have trouble staying organized for whatever reason.

Let me know if these sound anything like you at all, also if you would like to look up other personality portraits the website used is: www.personalitypage.com

http://www.personalitypage.com/html/ISTJ.html


----------



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

Sounds like a nice plan. Make sure you actually follow through this time.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

The biggest problem I keep reading is that 'sense of duty'. I do not have a sense of duty at all, the very thought of a leadership position scares me, and I am only a perfectionist in very select areas (at school, the door beside me must be closed or it will distract and bother me the entire time I am there). I also must admit that abiding by the law simply for the sake of doing so is not a trait of mine either. If I can see the benefits outweighing the cost, I have been known to (torrent, etc.). Also, while I can be dependable as far as showing up, following through was even mentioned as one of my difficulties.

Oh by the way, it is great to finally see an unbiased INTP (not at intpforums.org) who does not want to automatically bias me towards INTP.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> The biggest problem I keep reading is that 'sense of duty'. I do not have a sense of duty at all, the very thought of a leadership position scares me, and I am only a perfectionist in very select areas (at school, the door beside me must be closed or it will distract and bother me the entire time I am there). I also must admit that abiding by the law simply for the sake of doing so is not a trait of mine either. If I can see the benefits outweighing the cost, I have been known to (torrent, etc.). Also, while I can be dependable as far as showing up, following through was even mentioned as one of my difficulties.
> 
> Oh by the way, it is great to finally see an unbiased INTP (not at intpforums.org) who does not want to automatically bias me towards INTP.


Hmmm....so I take it ISTJ was not your cuppa'tea then...

My second possiblity was either ISTP or ESTP, leaning towards ISTP. But you do have lots of Te I believe.

If this doesn't seem to click with you then I will admit defeat and try to get somebody else in here to type you properly as I am already biased having made a decision.

This is a really good site about the eight different cognitive functions that I really love and other people really like as well.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 10, 2011)

Sounds like INTP to me



Signify said:


> I do not quite fit into the definition of the meek INTP who sits in the corner.


Me neither


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I think the biggest problem with your questionare is that it is very limited. By simply asking me to think of a good time in my life and describe it, I assume you to mean experiences. Therefore, it would only seem logical to explain sights, sounds, and feelings. Also, it would be odd to utilize the iNtuitive functions during a roller coaster. That is like using Ti during sex for anything more than simply trying to last longer. 

You do seem to have a decent understanding of the functions (at least far more than I do), so I will give you credit for that. I have not looked over your first link, so I will go do that. Just my two cents.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> I think the biggest problem with your questionare is that it is very limited. By simply asking me to think of a good time in my life and describe it, I assume you to mean experiences. Therefore, it would only seem logical to explain sights, sounds, and feelings. Also, it would be odd to utilize the iNtuitive functions during a roller coaster. That is like using Ti during sex for anything more than simply trying to last longer.
> 
> You do seem to have a decent understanding of the functions (at least far more than I do), so I will give you credit for that. I have not looked over your first link, so I will go do that. Just my two cents.


Evidentally not as much as I thought :frustrating:

I will stand by one of my original thoughts which is that you do not come off as iNtuitive to me. Perhaps it's just me though


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

If you believe that you might be an INTP then give the following thread a chance to type you. There is a good chance that I'm just being dumb or not seeing something that everybody else is seeing as they keep saying INTP whereas I don't.... Not sure why, but bring the subject up in the actual INTP sub forum to get more INTP's in on this.

http://personalitycafe.com/intp-forum-thinkers/66391-ask-intps-question.html


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I think being an S with a strong iNtuitive side (just because I rely on it heavily with my gf so to avoid using Ti and entertaining her), is still possible, but the descriptions I have read do not match as accurately as INTP....which still has a few flaws. ENTP just doesn't fit me because I am not that quick on my feet and I would like to think I am not that....irritating in real life. INTP, they are generally characterized as being VERY introverted. I have some extroversion about me, but I am an introvert, at least that is my belief.

I am not fighting to prove myself INTP, I am giving my reasoning as to why I do not agree and hoping you can debunk it and therefore, leave me satisfied. Of my heiarchy, I have never really considered that I could be a Sensor, as I have always thought myself as an intuitor. I have done acting, art, and I wanted to make (and did) video games for 10 years. I will check that link out, though. Thank you.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> I think being an S with a strong iNtuitive side (just because I rely on it heavily with my gf so to avoid using Ti and entertaining her), is still possible, but the descriptions I have read do not match as accurately as INTP....which still has a few flaws. ENTP just doesn't fit me because I am not that quick on my feet and I would like to think I am not that....irritating in real life. INTP, they are generally characterized as being VERY introverted. I have some extroversion about me, but I am an introvert, at least that is my belief.
> 
> I am not fighting to prove myself INTP, I am giving my reasoning as to why I do not agree and hoping you can debunk it and therefore, leave me satisfied. Of my heiarchy, I have never really considered that I could be a Sensor, as I have always thought myself as an intuitor. I have done acting, art, and I wanted to make (and did) video games for 10 years. I will check that link out, though. Thank you.


I'm sorry that I could not be of more help:sad:

But if you think yourself an INTP I will provide some good links about INTP descriptions for you, just give me a little bit.

EDIT:
Arguably one of the best descriptions, a fairly good read though.

Good ole personalitypage, also if you maneauver around a little bit you can find other descriptions of the INTP on here as well.

This one is based upon socionics but also a good read when compared to the MBTI, but I warn you to get your bearings straight in MBTI before venturing very far into Socionics. They are both personality systems but there are a few differences that can put your whole world into a tailspin. For now just stick to the description on this page.

Then there is the cognitive functions page again, for INTP just read the Ti and Ne descriptions.

Finally, I would like to put an Enneagram description of the type 5 (which is what describes INTP's, but also not to be confused as the Enneagram is a completely different system from MBTI). The only reason I am putting this here is because a lot of people will misstype as a 5 or as an INTP due to the striking similarities between the two. I will also add in that you might want to spend some time familiarising yourself with the MBTI before venturing into the Enneagram, just stick with the description for now. This is also to be looked up a little bit down the road, just putting it here for you to ponder on at a later date. In this paragraph I accidentally broke the link, whichever link you click on is the same page as the other though, my bad.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

I guess now would be a good time to mention I have been active on INTPforums for about 2 years now, so I am quite familiar with the INTP character. 

Oh, this may be of use:
hxxp://badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/22/224812.png

Translate the x's to t's until my post count gets up.  Dumb regulations.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> I guess now would be a good time to mention I have been active on INTPforums for about 2 years now, so I am quite familiar with the INTP character.
> 
> Oh, this may be of use:
> hxxp://badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/22/224812.png
> ...


And here I thought you were but a noob lol.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

L_Lawliet said:


> And here I thought you were but a noob lol.


In my defense, I have a terrible grasp on most other types but INTP and ENTP (the two I have looked most heavily at). Just about everything else, I am not entirely sure, especially sensing judging types. I have some familiarity with cognitive functions to the point where I know what Se, Si, Fe, Ti, and Te are. Fi is just weird and difficult to understand (I blame the vague definition).


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Signify said:


> I guess now would be a good time to mention I have been active on INTPforums for about 2 years now, so I am quite familiar with the INTP character.
> 
> Oh, this may be of use:
> hxxp://badges.mypersonality.info/badge/0/22/224812.png
> ...


That looks like ISTP more than INTP - based on the multiple intelligences.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

WSidis said:


> That looks like ISTP more than INTP - based on the multiple intelligences.


Alright, that definition at least is looking more accurate in my eyes. The portrait does throw in the 'good at following through with things', but I am not entirely sure if type can be a perfect fit. If I am a weak sensor, that could explain a few things. I do like to see how things work, and the skydiving fits, but the N vs. S fight/war is interesting. But I am definitely seeing that my Sensing side is stronger than I thought.


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Signify said:


> Alright, that definition at least is looking more accurate in my eyes. The portrait does throw in the 'good at following through with things', but I am not entirely sure if type can be a perfect fit. If I am a weak sensor, that could explain a few things. I do like to see how things work, and the skydiving fits, but the N vs. S fight/war is interesting. But I am definitely seeing that my Sensing side is stronger than I thought.


ISTPs are among the most likely sensors to test as intuitive.


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> Alright, that definition at least is looking more accurate in my eyes. The portrait does throw in the 'good at following through with things', but I am not entirely sure if type can be a perfect fit. If I am a weak sensor, that could explain a few things. I do like to see how things work, and the skydiving fits, but the N vs. S fight/war is interesting. But I am definitely seeing that my Sensing side is stronger than I thought.


Another thing to look into is the possibility of you thinking yourself an iNtuitive is an ISTP's tertiary Ni.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

WSidis said:


> ISTPs are among the most likely sensors to test as intuitive.


Just curious, how creative are they? I have an entire plot (well...multiple ones/versions) I have been building and editing since I was young in my head. Not sure if I want to make it a video game or a book. Would having such an imagination disqualify me from being a sensor (being as they are stereotyped as being straightforward and without imagination). I will admit, I am terrible at finding hidden meanings in poems, but I am pretty inventive when it comes to improving systems.

EDIT: Didn't see that post.



L_Lawliet said:


> Another thing to look into is the possibility of you thinking yourself an iNtuitive is an ISTP's tertiary Ni.


I was looking at Se and I can very quickly say that every part of me disagrees completely. Under no circumstance would I be willing to 'jump before I look'. I always consider the implications of taking an action before actually taking to the extent that I have been known NOT to act simply out of pure fear of what could happen. Yes, Fe can sneak in there and bite me occasionally.


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

Signify said:


> ENTP just doesn't fit me because I am not that quick on my feet and I would like to think I am not that....irritating in real life. INTP, they are generally characterized as being VERY introverted. I have some extroversion about me, but I am an introvert, at least that is my belief.


What is it about ENTP that you find irritating, and how do you see yourself not fitting it?



Signify said:


> I was looking at Se and I can very quickly say that every part of me disagrees completely. Under no circumstance would I be willing to 'jump before I look'. I always consider the implications of taking an action before actually taking to the extent that I have been known NOT to act simply out of pure fear of what could happen. Yes, Fe can sneak in there and bite me occasionally.


The Se descriptions often aren't that great at getting at how it shows up in ISxPs. It might help to see which of the two descriptions from here fits best:



> I deal with the world around me on a moment-to-moment basis, paying close attention to what goes on around me so that I may enjoy it to the fullest, and seek to make my presence felt in the most direct, guttural way possible. I prefer to handle ideas theories in terms of searching for the deeper meaning behind the veil of reality, that other people are not perceptive enough to pick up on. I like to solve problems by shifting the perspective from which I look at them, which brings a newfound understanding of them and a sort of clarity of how they should be handled.





> I deal with the world around me not in an immediate manner, but by storing information that I believe would come in handy for use later, thus creating a sort of mental map of how things ought to be, referring back to it in order to relate to new experiences and figure out what to do with them. I enjoy exploring the possibilities that reality offers, and seek to change or reinvent it in novel ways. I see reality in terms of what it implies, as opposed to what it is.


----------



## bigtex1989 (Feb 7, 2011)

You sound a lot like my brother, who is supposedly an INTP (said he tested as one) 3w4 (my own observation, but it is so obvious it hurts). If I didn't know any better, I'd think you WERE him XD

That being said, INTP 3w4 has my vote


----------



## DJeter (May 24, 2011)

Signify said:


> Just curious, how creative are they? I have an entire plot (well...multiple ones/versions) I have been building and editing since I was young in my head. Not sure if I want to make it a video game or a book. Would having such an imagination disqualify me from being a sensor (being as they are stereotyped as being straightforward and without imagination). I will admit, I am terrible at finding hidden meanings in poems, but I am pretty inventive when it comes to improving systems.


Carl Jung is said to be an ISTP and he was relatively creative.


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

ElectricSparkle said:


> What is it about ENTP that you find irritating, and how do you see yourself not fitting it?


ENTP's are always known for being extremely outspoken with their opinions, blunt with them, and all powerful gods when they get into a word war. I can argue logic if I get a few seconds between comments to process, but if I get into a war of ad hominems, I simply cannot create strong insults. My mind freezes up, I can say nothing, and all that is running through my head is why I am incapable of responding. I need time. ENTP's apparently don't. 




ElectricSparkle said:


> The Se descriptions often aren't that great at getting at how it shows up in ISxPs. It might help to see which of the two descriptions from here fits best:


As for your explanation, I want to say neither. The top one sounds closer, but I am not always looking for a deeper meaning, and I only pay close attention to certain things (of interest). A few days ago, I was looking at my teachers clock and i mentioned that she had gotten a new one because the numbers were a light blue. My friend informed me that the clock had always been that way and I had just never noticed. After shifting my head, it turns out the numbers were still black, but the glare of the light off of the clock's glass gave it a blue tint (I assure you, Math IV is that boring...and I am a Thinking type). I also only recently discovered the clock had a flower frame (while examining the numbers which supposedly changed colors). Also: I am absolutely terrible at ISpy, and looking for things in a room. I always seem to look in all of the wrong places.

When I go back to memories, I remember sights, sounds, and smells, but in the present, I do not pay all that much attention. I guess I experience sensing of a situation later through my memories? Is that even possible? I go back to my memories to experience it, but I feel like I am just there while it is just happening.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

I'm getting INTP from this for a few of the following reasons:



> ) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> In all honesty, this question brings me to a dead halt. I have no idea.


This would be Fi as the 8th function, not the 4th (inferior Fi users are still very aware of personal values, they just don't play into their decision making as much). This is the answer I get from basically all INTPs I talk to, since their Fi is almost non-existent (in other words, their most unconscious function "perspective").



> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> Will this turn out badly? What could happen that would make this a bad idea? How probable is it? Does it go against social norms? Will people think badly of me if I go through with this? What do I need to make this decision? Do I have it?


Inferior Fe for sure.

Otherwise, the rest of your responses are very INTP overall (and no, INTPs aren't meek nerds at all - that's a total stereotype - a lot of the ones I know are pretty tough-minded people).


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

JungyesMBTIno said:


> I'm getting INTP from this for a few of the following reasons:
> 
> Otherwise, the rest of your responses are very INTP overall (and no, INTPs aren't meek nerds at all - that's a total stereotype - a lot of the ones I know are pretty tough-minded people).


 So would making snarky and sarcastic remarks to some of my teachers in class still classify me as an introvert? That aspect is almost ENTP'like, but as previous said, I cannot think as fast as they do. e.o


----------



## L (Aug 12, 2011)

Signify said:


> So would making snarky and sarcastic remarks to some of my teachers in class still classify me as an introvert? That aspect is almost ENTP'like, but as previous said, I cannot think as fast as they do. e.o


Snarky comments are a biproduct of any and all of the T functions. It's also a biproduct of all of the F functions sometimes.


----------



## JungyesMBTIno (Jul 22, 2011)

> So would making snarky and sarcastic remarks to some of my teachers in class still classify me as an introvert? That aspect is almost ENTP'like, but as previous said, I cannot think as fast as they do. e.o


Sure. I know some rather outgoing INTPs. All that really counts in typing is which function is you're dominant and which is your secondary.


----------

